# Here is a workshop you would want to avoid



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This workshop has several OH&S issues but boy is there some thought that goes into it.
Worth a look.
Buy the way there is an element of wood working skill there somewhere. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=qybUFnY7Y8w


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

looks like a took a few goes to get the tv part right…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

now that's partying

great vid


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Now there are some guys who have too much time on their hands. That must have taken days to set up and they got it in the end.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

AWESOME !! : )


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree, somebody has too much free time [and money]. What do you suppose this cost to do? But it was REALLY COOL!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I wonder how many tries it took them to get it right???


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I haven't watched it in awhile, but as I recall it's done in 2 or 3 long
takes. I'll bet they got it on the first take because all the mechanics
would have been worked out over a long set-up period.

It took a huge crew of kinetic artists and videographers to pull it off -
well, huge by music video for indie rock band standards.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a real entertaining video. Thanks


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, it was very enjoyable!


----------



## skippyland (Jan 12, 2011)

that is just too cool!


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Not the first time I've seen it, but I love it more with each view. Coolest. Video. Ever.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

this bands videos are always epics

this one is good but i like the one with 8 treadmills best

Hooky


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

And I thought Rube Goldberg was dead.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Grumpy…dang…..


----------



## acducey (Jul 17, 2011)

Rube Goldberg IS Dead; Long live Rube Goldberg!


----------

